# My Gear



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

So I finally have a camera that works and works very well.

Here are some pictures of my current set up along with some toys that I will be working on soon enough. The Primus 360's are for a DIY build I am starting and I got a great deal on the whole tower so I ended up getting some rather than just buying the parts direct. I figured I would take the pictures while I had them out to compare to my Jamo's. All the room treatments were built buy me using OC705 and work great.

The display:










The electronics (SMS-1 has been sold):

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x320/z38gm/Latest System/Electronics.jpg

The front left Jamo is the one with the grille on in the first pic:



















The front right and my sub:










Right side surround:










Rear surrounds:


----------

